# the ignore button



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

can i pm someone who has pushed the ignore button onme?

can i find out anywhere who has pressed the ignore button on me?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 27, 2007)

Who said that?


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

am i on your ignore list?


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

LOL, I can't see either.............hello?  Is there someone out there?????????????
BTW-said what?  You're gonna have to put a quote in Chris.


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

are you both joking or am i on your ignore list.


nothing anybody would say to me would make me press the ignore button i just find it amusing


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 27, 2007)

I can see you both and no one is on my ignore list (yet).


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, then I am at a disadvantage!


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> You're gonna have to put a quote in Chris.



Can you put in a quote what he put in a quote for you?  I want to see what he said


----------



## zombiekilla (Dec 27, 2007)

where is this ignore button you speak of??


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 27, 2007)

zombiekilla said:


> where is this ignore button you speak of??


Go into the User CP and check out one of the links towards the bottom of the menu (can't remember its exact name)


----------



## zendianah (Dec 27, 2007)

Can you ignore yourself. Today I would like to ignore my self since my kids do it .. when I say clean up your mess or I will sell you to the gypsys..THEY IGNORE ME... They have an internal ignore button.. that only they can see... Is that how it is here?  

Am I on anyones ignore list?


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 27, 2007)

All I hear in this thread is the wind blowing... is it actually possible that I have ignored everyone?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 27, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> All I hear in this thread is the wind blowing... is it actually possible that I have ignored everyone?


It's entirely possible, but not sure why you'd have done such a thing...


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 27, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> It's entirely possible, but not sure why you'd have done such a thing...




Its a preemptive self defense mechanism.  I separate myself before others have a chance to hurt me..... at least thats what my psychiatrist says.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 27, 2007)

...and we're your therapy right... :hug::


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 27, 2007)

I think it is safe to assume that anybody who does not respond on this thread has put Jols on their ignore list. There can be no other reason.

Don't worry, you're not on mine


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 27, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> I think it is safe to assume that anybody who does not respond on this thread has put Jols on their ignore list. There can be no other reason.
> 
> Don't worry, you're not on mine


 
Or have been banned...

By my reckoning Jols, that's 25,384 people who are ignoring you or have been banned - you must be a really bad person


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> ...and we're your therapy right... :hug::



No. He just has a strong masochistic streak.


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 27, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Or have been banned...
> 
> By my reckoning Jols, that's 25,384 people who are ignoring you or have been banned - you must be a really bad person



Lets not be hasty Chris, there is still time for the rest to make an appearance. We'll give it another half an hour, if they don't show up by then... well... I'm afraid the facts will speak for themselves


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

This is the funniest thread I have ever seen...nobody is replying.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

Replying to what? Someone asked a question? How come I missed it?


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 27, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> No. He just has a strong masochistic streak.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

Did you know...there are infinate Ignore spaces.   All the more reason for the Super Ignore Button.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 27, 2007)

zendianah said:


> Can you ignore yourself. Today I would like to ignore my self since my kids do it .. when I say clean up your mess or I will sell you to the gypsys..THEY IGNORE ME... They have an internal ignore button.. that only they can see... Is that how it is here?
> 
> A*m I on anyones ignore list?*



yeah your on mine hence I cant see what you posted so I can't answer your who is ignoring me question


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 27, 2007)

well, time is up.

me
Chris
Elsa
Hawkeye
Zombiekilla
ZenDiana
Hertz
Chiller
LostProph

Who wants to break the news to him? It has to be one of us because everyone else appears to be ignoring him


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Replying to what? Someone asked a question? How come I missed it?


I'm just here with the other rabble..........It was all Chiller's idea to reply in the first place.  He forced us to with his zombie like Santa eyes.  I was defenseless to resist.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello?  anyone reply yet.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Santa, it's me!  Why did you curse me like this?  How will I ever wake from this state of ignoring?

Oh my.  I'm doomed........Chiller Santa....can't you see me???????????????????????????


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 27, 2007)

^^^ Does this mean you also made it onto Chiller Santa's naughty list, elsaspet?


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

I had this awful dream I was stuck in Ignoreland.
Hertz, you were there.  And you were there too Chiller.  Even your little dog LP was there!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Does this mean you're also on Santa's naughty list?


 

Santa's naughty list isn't so bad.  Santa saves all the good stuff for the naughty people.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 27, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> well, time is up.
> 
> me
> Chris
> ...



I would like to point out that no one is on my ignore list


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Santa's naughty list isn't so bad. Santa saves all the good stuff for the naughty people.


 

The naughty list is good.   (oh oh... I better be good here. :lmao::lmao

 And besides...your part of the Take back TPF crusade.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

*said in weird detatched SantaZombie voice*

I am part of the crusade....I am part of the crusade....I am part of the crusade........


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I would like to point out that no one is on my ignore list



but I can add any of you for £100.00 if you like :thumbup: all money goes to the buy andy a big hoofing lens fund


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Opps sorry, but I think we might have gone off topic here.....If I knew what the topic was.......


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I would like to point out that no one is on my ignore list


 

You are a brave man LP.....


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Opps sorry, but I think we might have gone off topic here.....If I knew what the topic was.......


 
Now look what we have done.   whahahahahaha......


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

ChillerSanta!  I heard you that time.  I clicked my lenses together three times and I heard you!  I'm back!  I'm back!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> ChillerSanta! I heard you that time. I clicked my lenses together three times and I heard you! I'm back! I'm back!


 Watch what you click there chicky... I might appear before you.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought I had to rub a bald man's head to do that.....
Learn something every day!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I thought I had to rub a bald man's head to do that.....
> Learn something every day!


 

do you have a bald man handy?.... see what happens.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Darnit, but no.  Hubby is a hairy one.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Darnit, but no. Hubby is a hairy one.


 
:lmao::lmao:

Look what we did tho...we sceered everyone away.   Gotta love this ignore button huh.   
 oh wait... ya gotta love this new deck of cards I got for christmas.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

The deck of cards frighten me Santa.....they aren't in your lap, right?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> The deck of cards frighten me Santa.....they aren't in your lap, right?


  ...they on my throne right now. 
  The Major Arcana cards do the most damage. :lmao:  that is why all our little minions have dissappeared.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I thought I had to rub a bald man's head to do that.....
> Learn something every day!



I bravely volunteer my services.
Now let me get this straight. When you say you want to rub my head, which one exactly?


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> can i pm someone who has pushed the ignore button onme?
> 
> can i find out anywhere who has pressed the ignore button on me?


 

nobody has answered this yet.


----------



## zendianah (Dec 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I would like to point out that no one is on my ignore list


 

what?


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> well, time is up.
> 
> me
> Chris
> ...


 

IM NOT A HIM


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> nobody has answered this yet.



i will add you for 5 minutes and you send me a pm and we will find out




well did you try to pm me???

I sent you a pm while you were on my list, did you get it??


----------



## zendianah (Dec 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> yeah your on mine hence I cant see what you posted so I can't answer your who is ignoring me question


 
thats AWESOME!!  your on mine to... I love it!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

I have found these cards are workin dang good  right now.    People dropped like flies.  Anyone still here or am I still talkin to Chiller.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> IM NOT A HIM



We should have known that!


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 27, 2007)

... can I have your # :lmao:


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> i will add you for 5 minutes and you send me a pm and we will find out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


yes i received your message and replied.

i will send you another one


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Holy Crap, this has turned into late night television!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh OK. To the best of my knowledge putting someone on your ignore list blocks them from PMing you.
This is useful if you have a wing-nut who wants to talk insanity to you.


And that will immediately put me on _everyone's_ ignore list...


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

ive replied LP ive replied  


nobody is on my list


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> nobody is on my list



Does that mean I can PM you about my theory on how asparagus is affecting the magnetism of the Earth?


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

I have my Tarot out, and my minor Arcana are kicking butt on you Major ones.
I'll give you a nine of Swords, a three of Wands, and a six of pentacles, for a Heidrophant.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> ive replied LP ive replied
> 
> 
> nobody is on my list



think HvR is right about not being able to receive PMs from people on your list


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I have my Tarot out, and my minor Arcana are kicking butt on you Major ones.
> I'll give you a nine of Swords, a three of Wands, and a six of pentacles, for a Heidrophant.



I have no idea what you are talking about but you sound so damned sexy I'll listen to it all night.



(And I am assuredly 0 - The Fool)


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

lp did you receive


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Oh OK. To the best of my knowledge putting someone on your ignore list blocks them from PMing you.
> This is useful if you have a wing-nut who wants to talk insanity to you.
> 
> 
> And that will immediately put me on _everyone's_ ignore list...


 
Well thank little baby Jesus for that!  I've done my share of nutheads in PM.  It's someone else's turn.
I vote for......Kathi!
Your turn Kathi!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> lp did you receive



no

and your off the list now


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> think HvR is right about not being able to receive PMs from people on your list



And you are surprised by me being correct? :lmao:


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

i try again


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about but you sound so damned sexy I'll listen to it all night.
> 
> 
> 
> (And I am assuredly 0 - The Fool)


 
The fool is the coolest card Hertz......it means change, and fun, and silliness, and walking your own path.

In short, it's you to a tee.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn. At the last minute you rise...

Last two times someone read my Tarot I came out as the tower struck by lightning. Probably more me...


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

The tower is a good card too. It wasn't upside down was it?
Damn us heathens!
Sleep well, and rest assured you are still the fool.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Holy Crap, I'm gonna have to take the ignored off the ignored to find out what the heck this thread is about.
Say a prayer.  Call my family if I'm not back in a few days........


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm blind, blind I tell you!!! Whatever you do, don't go off the ignore list.
fading now...I think I might be dying..ok, I'm dead now.
Let this be a lesson to you all.
Akkk. Last breath. Studder..........


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 27, 2007)

Can someone give me a hand getting the lid on this thing? Extra long nails though, this one has been known to return (if you know what I mean)...


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> IM NOT A HIM



:shock: sorry, the beard threw me!


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

its the stubble that causes the probs and the blunt razor:x


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I have my Tarot out, and my minor Arcana are kicking butt on you Major ones.
> I'll give you a nine of Swords, a three of Wands, and a six of pentacles, for a Heidrophant.


 woo hoo...I just got the Gothic  vampire set... 

Are you sure you dont want the hangman, or the death card.  Last time I laid that over an avatar...poof....he was gone.


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> its the stubble that causes the probs and the blunt razor:x



Yes, but what are you going to do about that beard?


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

im trying to get rid of it.

it plays havoc with my lipstick


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Chiller said:


> woo hoo...I just got the Gothic vampire set...
> 
> Are you sure you dont want the hangman, or the death card. Last time I laid that over an avatar...poof....he was gone.


 

No no no!  I want what the full moon told me.  Give it up Mister Santa Clause!


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> im trying to get rid of it.
> 
> it plays havoc with my lipstick



nah, you should keep it, it suits you. It makes you look distinguished! Especially when you are smoking your pipe!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Chiller said:


> woo hoo...I just got the Gothic vampire set...
> 
> Are you sure you dont want the hangman, or the death card. Last time I laid that over an avatar...poof....he was gone.


 
I've got lots and lots of sets. My fave is one I made for myself.

Are you talking to the ignored one?  Yeah, the death card is the way to go.  Rebirth all the way,


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

can someone ask elsapet why im one of her ignored people?


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmmm. the ignored folks would be those really irratating know it all people.
Actually, I have no idea why I see my ignored.  A flaw in the system I guess.
It's much harder to make the ignored go away when they are being nice.
Dang it!
Speak away Jols.  For some unforsaken reason, I hear ya.


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

do you think im a know it all or annoying?


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 27, 2007)

Too bad you can't read cards for someone over the internet... or can you?


----------



## zendianah (Dec 27, 2007)

Where is the ignore button? I found it!!  .. Just had to hunt around and use my brain for once.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> do you think im a know it all or annoying?


I will leave that to you.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> No no no! I want what the full moon told me. Give it up Mister Santa Clause!


 
Your wish is my command Mistress.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 27, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> I've got lots and lots of sets. My fave is one I made for myself.
> 
> Are you talking to the ignored one? Yeah, the death card is the way to go. Rebirth all the way,


 
I just got The Gothic set, with Joseph Vargos illustrations.  Very cool set...you would dig this one. 

 My old set went missing a while back, during ....oh never mind.  :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmm. I appear to be on Avis' ignore list. How did that happen?


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 27, 2007)

The only person on my ignore list is that a5 guy... man he got under my skin


----------

